# Supplee Wills-Jones Clean Milk?



## Propayne21 (May 31, 2012)

So I've been collecting bottles with my Dad for a while, but I've never really known where they've come from (besides the thrift stores, flea markets, and our backyard.) 

 The first one I wanted to learn more about is a Supplee Wills-Jones Clean Milk bottle. It has 1/4 pint liquid and a giant S on the back, with registered at the bottom. History is more important then price, but I'd like to know as much as possible


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site, you'll see alot of history regarding the company here...

 http://digital.library.temple.edu/cdm4/results.php?CISOOP1=any&CISOFIELD1=CISOSEARCHALL&CISOROOT=all&CISOBOX1=Supplee-Wills-Jones


----------



## Propayne21 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Propayne21 (May 31, 2012)

Would you know anything about bottles with a diamond and a number on the bottom? I have two different ones


----------

